# Snow White - What's the story?



## Stoney Bud (Jan 14, 2006)

I bought some Snow White seeds from Nirvana and haven't worked them into my grow rooms yet. What can I expect? What kind of high? As good or better than White Widow?

I grow with only Hydroponics. You can see the type of setup I use in the Hydroponics section and the Journal section. I'm hoping that the Snow White is some kick ass weed like WW.


----------



## Insane (Jan 14, 2006)

In my experience most of the white strains got me sooo stoned I probably wouldn't have been able to tell you the difference between most of them lol

I'd say the high would be as good as ww anyway


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 15, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> In my experience most of the white strains got me sooo stoned I probably wouldn't have been able to tell you the difference between most of them lol
> 
> I'd say the high would be as good as ww anyway


 
I sure like the sound of that!!!!!!!!! If I remember, Snow White is half WW and half something else.

These guys just keep on making better stuff. I read somewhere that the pot today can be as much as 20 times as potent as the pot in the 70's.

Holy Crap!


----------



## Insane (Jan 15, 2006)

Well if Snow White is half WW and half something else that means theres a good chance it might even be more potent than a straight WW strain. Bet you cant wait till you can get those seeds going and find out for sure!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 15, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> Well if Snow White is half WW and half something else that means theres a good chance it might even be more potent than a straight WW strain. Bet you cant wait till you can get those seeds going and find out for sure!


You've got that right!! Take a look at the pic of the Snow White Bud.

Here's some information about this strain:

From: http://www.overgrow.com/strainguide/Nirvana/Snow_White/62/#g62

Snow White is one of our highest quality selections from the white? family. The fat pure Indica father gives Snow White a denser statue than its close relative, White Widow. This F1 hybrid is a big yielder with dense sticky buds covered in trichomes. Well suited for hydro or similar systems. Great smooth taste and a powerful indica stone make this strain a nice Widow variation.


----------



## Insane (Jan 15, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------

